# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Game of Thrones (PC) (2012) (Multileng-ENG) (multihost)

## elcamaleon

Platform: PC
RAR & ISO
4.6 GB
Incl Medicine
Languages: English (ENG), German (DEU), Spanish (SPA), French (FRE), Italian (ITA)
Developer: Cyanide
Publisher: Focus Home Interactive
Genre: RPG, action RPG (Fantasy)
Players: 1
Released: May 16, 2012
Pegi: +16



Game based on the first book in the series Game of Thrones, which can control two characters, each with its own storyline and gameplay.






    OS: Windows Xp Sp3/Windows Vista Sp2/Windows 7
    Processor: Amd/Intel Dual-Core 2.2 Ghz
    Memory: 2048 Mb
    Graphics: 256 Mb 100% Directx 9 And Shaders 3.0 Compatible. Ati Radeon Hd 2600 Xt/Nvidia Geforce 7900 Gtx Or Higher
    Directx®: 9
    Hard Drive: 7 Gb
    Sound: Directx 9 Compatible



















DOWNLOAD HERE



* INTERCHANGEABLE LINKS*




[b] You can download from 6 different file servers!! - Multihost [/ b]





```
http://letitbit.net/download/87508.878b20d0f64fe70791efb8f49f73/gothJu.part10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/39680.30b350c5a048fc69ab3033243f39/gothJu.part11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/07422.07555e10780a6975066f12858f47/gothJu.part12.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/64781.625ec1789c5426e1ebccbe51377c/gothJu.part09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/17049.108eca8ea21f82b854debc049ded/gothJu.part07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/93295.9c820cc9bab9aca321a802043253/gothJu.part06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/44097.406bbcb06757de8309ff5b616811/gothJu.part08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/57436.5e267fedc73dc177aa2f315a1910/gothJu.part05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/32799.36afda58975b9afb341da0a3f6af/gothJu.part02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/43929.43b8017435f888b6d97fdfb99e21/gothJu.part01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/68950.6b39ca4e54d1fb0a58dcaccb7df5/gothJu.part04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/77917.7f793af7d1be9bfe0003af7a3634/gothJu.part03.rar.html

http://www.pigsonic.com/c8273h79q6zq.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/x2rgapw53cn3.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/q54k6acd6oj8.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/wnwqut0v75xm.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/if9wiugx5pf2.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/3dzmueuzfpfd.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/w75tfk0e5t8n.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/4mn6ujvfs0gr.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/a1wz7u3zyzyr.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/meqlylr5eu4t.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/qeq6nmyk1wxz.html
http://www.pigsonic.com/tjm8ey38jrnz.html

http://ul.to/hm4wj1xm/gothJu.part12.rar
http://ul.to/7w6m8bir/gothJu.part08.rar
http://ul.to/7q8vk5ij/gothJu.part11.rar
http://ul.to/5hq1mhbo/gothJu.part09.rar
http://ul.to/pqe4rs7o/gothJu.part02.rar
http://ul.to/10xq3x13/gothJu.part06.rar
http://ul.to/le0iih6z/gothJu.part04.rar
http://ul.to/drodkmlr/gothJu.part10.rar
http://ul.to/ya2f7ofl/gothJu.part05.rar
http://ul.to/7780g99f/gothJu.part01.rar
http://ul.to/oygjx3xs/gothJu.part07.rar
http://ul.to/hn4wd8lt/gothJu.part03.rar

http://filevelocity.com/t5z2zk36jkbu/gothJu.part01.rar
http://filevelocity.com/vl7r6or9lbs1/gothJu.part02.rar
http://filevelocity.com/e6fkop94no2l/gothJu.part03.rar
http://filevelocity.com/cr6olfcpy01c/gothJu.part04.rar
http://filevelocity.com/jke4iywucr6q/gothJu.part05.rar
http://filevelocity.com/cmhqwazej2p0/gothJu.part06.rar
http://filevelocity.com/zxxgwcwewi6o/gothJu.part07.rar
http://filevelocity.com/occoxqq1y00r/gothJu.part08.rar
http://filevelocity.com/5m5l39oklyqm/gothJu.part09.rar
http://filevelocity.com/8iczn70cxyvq/gothJu.part10.rar
http://filevelocity.com/m7j2jy7bfqoz/gothJu.part11.rar
http://filevelocity.com/zs76se6djzh7/gothJu.part12.rar

http://freakshare.com/files/87rwat5r/gothJu.part01.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/te3zichh/gothJu.part02.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/y35zyw5l/gothJu.part11.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/03fqxfxh/gothJu.part03.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/tjyntu1l/gothJu.part05.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/xbr4c2m3/gothJu.part08.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/m270kbh4/gothJu.part04.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/8b5886u5/gothJu.part07.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/67w839e7/gothJu.part12.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/2nip2nvt/gothJu.part10.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/b39im610/gothJu.part06.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/1ocfjdim/gothJu.part09.rar.html

http://www.filefactory.com/file/5x207drrk34f/n/gothJu_part04_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4gzxtal8da9x/n/gothJu_part05_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4gwg83fnvpxz/n/gothJu_part07_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/25hl6waan9b/n/gothJu_part06_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4a1gcsweptz/n/gothJu_part02_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3dqz0s4dl3ih/n/gothJu_part03_rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/xycapkc1i   
http://depositfiles.com/files/a26efjvgt   
http://depositfiles.com/files/owjsxjsvk   
http://depositfiles.com/files/in3s7cho9   
http://depositfiles.com/files/camsgwndn   
http://depositfiles.com/files/mtgtaig6c
```




*PASSWORD UNRAR
elcamaleon*

----------

